# Dr. Foster and Smith sale



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They are having a nice sale, Seachem products are 19.50 for the 2 liter size, time to stock up!
Lots of there stuff as well

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/pet_supplies.cfm?c=3578+3746&r=476&s=ts


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up Bigstick.

I've also realized that if you do a search for "Foster and Smith" coupon codes (I do it while I'm checking out with another browser window open) that you can almost always find a code that works for a few more bucks off the order.


----------

